# Chris Webber turning a corner?



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Despite Webber's early struggles at the foul line, he has had a strong year, even being named the NBA Player of the Week not long ago. And I like Webber's increased urge to play defense, just as he guarded Shaq in the playoffs last year, he asked to guard Shaq again yesterday. Maybe with all the controversy circling Chris with the court case, he is tuning all things out except basketball.

If Webber could get his knack at the foul line back, then he would be well on his way to having one of his best seasons in the league (statistically speaking). When he was struggling yesterday, only 5-15 from the field at one point, Webber could have packed it in. But he fought back, found his rhythm and was determined to be a factor in the game's outcome.

Am I crazy or do you see a change in Webber? He seems more focused, driven. That's exactly what the Kings need too. Besides the foul line struggles, it has been a while since Webber seemed this fierce. But I'm not complaining. For it is a good thing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Off topic, a little...That's BS that the trial will be held after the season. If he did something bad, he should pay for it now.

Of course, my opinion is OVERWHELMINGLY biased.

About Chris Webber, he's on and off, some games he shoots poorly, but gets 20pts. And other games he basically dominates. Take for instance last night's game, he got 20+pts, but he shot the ball poorly. Luckily, he played good defense, so it didn't really matter about his shooting.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Webber really is a great player.. The numbers he puts up on a team that deep are excellent. He makes bad decisions sometimes (the behind the back pass to Clark in the lane after the rebound), but overall he is an excellent passer. Starting to look a LOT like the Karl Malone we saw in 97-98.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Off topic, a little...That's BS that the trial will be held after the season. If he did something bad, he should pay for it now.
> 
> Of course, my opinion is OVERWHELMINGLY biased.


On the court note, Webber's attorney filed a report saying there was no factual evidence tying Webber to receiving money and the prosecution's case is entirely built upon heresay. Thus, the defense is asking for the case to be thrown out. The judge is considering doing it too. When faced with this, the prosecution had no comment. LOL I figure, even if the prosecution has no evidence and no case, they will press on. Because it would be embarassing for the government to pursue a case like this, have no evidence, be called out on it and yield like a dog. Therefore, evidence or not, the prosecution must press on to save face.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Take for instance last night's game, he got 20+pts, but he shot the ball poorly.


9-22, 41%

Nothing to brag about. But considering Webber was sitting at 5-15 (33%), at least he made his outing from the field somewhat respectable.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Webber really is a great player.. The numbers he puts up on a team that deep are excellent. He makes bad decisions sometimes (the behind the back pass to Clark in the lane after the rebound), but overall he is an excellent passer. Starting to look a LOT like the Karl Malone we saw in 97-98.


I agree. I hope the Kings win a few rings because if Webber continues playing hard like he is now and add in some postseason success, then he could become a future Hall of Famer. He has numbers to die for. So all Webber needs now is a ring or two to seal the deal. The Malone comment is eerie because more than one person has mentioned the similarities in their games. A shame Malone never got a ring, so maybe Webber can do it for him. ^^


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Off topic, a little...That's BS that the trial will be held after the season. If he did something bad, he should pay for it now.
> 
> Of course, my opinion is OVERWHELMINGLY biased.
> ...



the case being held after the season really isn't that big of a deal if you know the court system. It can take anywhere from 6 months to 3 years to get to court. I got a speeding ticket in may and I am not going to court to dispute it until febuary. the court process takes a long time, and I'm sure the court was more than happy to grant webbers request to have the trial in the off season as there are plenty of people waiting for there day in court. What would have been more biased would have been pushing his trial up because of his celebrity status.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> 
> 
> On the court note, Webber's attorney filed a report saying there was no factual evidence tying Webber to receiving money and the prosecution's case is entirely built upon heresay. Thus, the defense is asking for the case to be thrown out. The judge is considering doing it too. When faced with this, the prosecution had no comment. LOL I figure, even if the prosecution has no evidence and no case, they will press on. Because it would be embarassing for the government to pursue a case like this, have no evidence, be called out on it and yield like a dog. Therefore, evidence or not, the prosecution must press on to save face.


Have no evidence?? His parents admitting they received things isn't evidence?? Webber should definately do the time for the crime, athlete or not.

He should've fessed up and gotten this behind him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> Have no evidence?? His parents admitting they received things isn't evidence?? Webber should definately do the time for the crime, athlete or not.
> 
> He should've fessed up and gotten this behind him.


His parents admitted to taking gifts themselves, but they did not say Chris accepted gifts as well. Therefore, his parent's testamony is not incriminating. 

----

And enough court chatter. Let's speak of Chris the basketball player again. At least, that was the thread's original purpose.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Webber really is a great player.. The numbers he puts up on a team that deep are excellent. He makes bad decisions sometimes (the behind the back pass to Clark in the lane after the rebound), but overall he is an excellent passer. Starting to look a LOT like the Karl Malone we saw in 97-98.



right on.he will always make the bonehead play and if you needed him to be the whole team in a close series i dont think he could do it but he does so many things well.when you stop and think about it how many true pf's with his talent are there out there?very few.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> the case being held after the season really isn't that big of a deal if you know the court system. It can take anywhere from 6 months to 3 years to get to court. I got a speeding ticket in may and I am not going to court to dispute it until febuary. the court process takes a long time, and I'm sure the court was more than happy to grant webbers request to have the trial in the off season as there are plenty of people waiting for there day in court. What would have been more biased would have been pushing his trial up because of his celebrity status.


How exactly do you dispute a speeding ticket? "Um, I wasn't speeding, his radar gun was wrong"?


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

Some of you have forgotten that money rules the court system. And Webber has PLENTY of it. He's not doing 1 day in jail for this, and will go to court on his terms, when he wants to go.


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

> "Um, I wasn't speeding, his radar gun was wrong"?


you laugh, but that's a valid reason to dispute it. they have to be calibrated every so often, and if it wasn't done in the proper timeframe, you'll get off.


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd love to see Karl Malone's heart and Webber's skills combined nto one package. All Webber needs is that killer instinct. He shows flashes of it, but it needs to be there all the time. 

He is a great passer, but sometimes he gets caught up in making the fancy play as he did tonight trying to go behind the back in traffic. If he plays hard on both ends every night, he may very well be an MVP contender


----------

